# Schaltschrank Kabelarten und Farbbelegung, Potentialausgelich zwischen zwei Schränken



## macygver1 (11 September 2012)

*Frage 1:*
    Innerhalb meine Schaltschrankes darf ich mir bis auf PE aller     Leiterfarben frei wählen/ definieren.
    Rot sind bei mir z.B. +24V Gleichstrom und Weiß OV. Nun die Frage:     Von meinem Schaltschrank Nr.1 gehe ich zu einem separaten     Schaltschrank Nr2. (Unterverteilung) in ca. 10m Entfernung.
    Dafür brauche ich zwei Adern (+24V und 0V). Darf ich als     Verbindungsleitung zwischen meinen beiden Schränken nun ein farbiges     (beispielsweise 3adriges) Kabel verwenden und die blaue Ader (eig.     Neutralleiter) als 0V anschließen und die Schwarze Ader (eig. L1)     als +24V? Müsst doch eignetlich unzulässig sein, da ich außerhalb     meines Schaltschrankes die Adern nicht selber definieren darf, oder?     (PE rühre ich nicht an ;-)) Oder ist es zulässig, wenn ich die     Einzeladern separat markiere?
    Nimmt man dann besser ein nummeriertes Kabel anstatt ein farbiges.     Dann habe ich bei einem 3adrigen Kabel zwei schwarze Adern mit der     Markierung 1 und 2 und zusätzlich PE.
    An Ader 1 würde ich +24V anschließen und an Ader 2 0V.  Darf man     also sagen, dass schwarz nur dann verpflichtend als L1 definiert     ist, wenn es sich um ein farbiges Kabel handelt?
    Bei nummerierten Kabeln, wo alle schwarz sind und sich nur durch die     Nummerierung unterscheiden darf ich diese mit Signalen belegen wie     ich möchte?

*Frage 2:*
    Meine beiden Schaltschränke müssen nach Norm mit mind. 16mm² PE     verbunden werden. Da Einzellitze nicht als schutzisoliert gilt, muss     ich PE in mind. 16mm² mit Mantel verwenden! 
    Muss dieser Mantel ebenfalls gelb/grün sein, oder darf ich auch ein     graues Kabel verwenden? Genügt es ggf. die Enden mit grün/gelben     isolierband entsprechend zu markeiren? Falls es grün/gelb sein muss,     kennst du zufällig einen Lieferanten? Lapp hat da nichts im     Programm.

*Frage 3:*
    Es ist doch zulässig innerhalb meines Schaltschrankes auch mit     gemantelten, geschirmten Kabeln 5G2,5 zu arbeiten (als Verbindung     zwischen Funkentstörfilter und Frequenzumrichter). Dieses Kabel     befindet sich dabei im Schaltschrank. Leider muss ich mir bei diesem     dreipoligen Kabel nun überlegen, ob ich ein farbiges oder ein     nummeriertes verwende. Farbig darf es doch eigentlich nicht sein, da     ich dann bei ( blau, grau, PE, schwarz und braun) mit meiner     internen frei wählbaren Farbkodierung durcheinandern komme, oder?     (Grau ist bei mir Steuerstromkreis bis 120V DC).

*Fragen 4:*
    Bei den Montageplatten: Schleifst ihr diese nochmals extra an um     einen besseren Kontakt zu erzielen oder befestigst ihr die     Hutschienen direkt so darauf? Verwendest ihr Kontaktlack?

Schonmal vielen Dank.
SG Macgyver1


----------



## Tigerente1974 (11 September 2012)

Du solltest diesen thread mal lesen und Dich nach dem Lesen fragen, warum Du unbedingt mit gängigen Standards brechen willst.

Edit: (link vergessen) http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/20868-Leitungsfarbe-für-24-VAC?highlight=aderfarben

Seit Montageplatten nicht mehr lackiert sind, ist Kontakt eigentlich kein Thema mehr. Wenn an ein Bauteil eine Erde drangehört, dann schließe ich die auch entsprechend an (z.B. FU). Hutschienen gehören für mich nicht dazu.


----------



## macygver1 (11 September 2012)

Hallo Tigerente,

prinzipiell hast du da sicherich Recht bgzl. Frage 1. Frage mich nur wie ich die 24V zwischen meinen Schränken übertrage. Litze darf ich nicht verwenden da die  nicht schutisoliert ist. Bei den gemantelten Kabeln sind die  Adern außerhalb doch farbkodiert (VDE 0293-308:2003-01). Würde sonst einfahc mit 230V in meinen schaltschrank 2 gehen und dort eine 24V Stromversorgung installieren. Dann umgehe ich es 24V zwischen meinen Systemen umher schicken zu müssen. Aber trotzdem auch mal für die Anderen: Farbkodierte Kabel kann ich schlecht blau für 0V und schwarz für +24V zwischen meinen Scaltschränken (also außerhalb wo die Farbe nicht frei wählbar ist) nehmen. Würde daher nummerierte schwarze Leitungen verwenden!

Wie sieht es bzgl. Frage 2 und 3 aus? 

Vielen Dank.

Mac


----------



## MSB (11 September 2012)

Frage 1:
Definiert ist: Grün/Gelb PE ist sowieso klar, desweiteren, wenn "N" dann MUSS der (hell)blau sein, da du bei deiner Querverbindung aber keinen N hast, bist du auch hier nicht an die Farbe gebunden.

Frage 2:
Es ist in der Industrie durchaus nich unüblich in Kabelrinnen und so, ein entsprechend dimensioniertes H07-VK mit zu verlegen, zum Zwecke des Potentialausgleichs.
Natürlich solltest du das nich unter Putze verlegen, hier ist ein NYM entsprechenden Querschnitts klar vorzuziehen.

Frage 3:
Ist in beiden Fällen keinerlei Problem, nur würde es Sinn machen, das ganze auch als Kabel erkennen zu können, spricht Mantel bis außerhalb des Verdrahtungskanals.

Frage 4:
Wenn du Hutschienen hast, die zwangsweise eine nachweislich niederohmige Verbindung benötigen, in aller Regel also nur die mit Klemmleisten, solltest du die betreffenden Hutschienen mit entsprechenden PE-Klemmen untereinander verbinden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## nade (11 September 2012)

Frage 1:
Die Andere Version für in Rohr verlegte Verdrahtungslleitung wäre dann je nach nötiger Schlagfestigkeit in FBY-Rohr, oder die harte Variante AIRflex-KUW-PVC-AS, oder FFKuS-EL-EM F Kunststoff Panzerrohr.
Auch hier gillt, es gibt NYM-0, also ohne PE. Also nur ein 2*X. Wenn du lieber eine Mantelleitung willst. Da es sich hier aber um Fremdspannung handelt, sollte diese auch entsprechend gekennzeichnet werden.


Frage 2:
Klar kannst du hier H07VK, aber bei Mantelleitung ist jede NYM-*J* oder NYY-*J* 1*16mm² Grüngelb unter dem Mantel.
Liegt an dem -J. Ohne Pe ist -0.

Im allgemeinen gibt es aber in der DIN VDE eine Empfehlung für Fremdspannungen und unterschiedliche Potentiale farblich zu Kennzeichnen. Aber eben nur eine Empfehlung, wenn es bei dir im Betrieb so gehandhabt wird, dann ist dem so. Ach ja, und wenn die Anlage für einen Kunden ist, besser mit dem Rücksprache halten, welche Aderfarben genommen werden. Zwecks Wartungsfreundlichkeit.


----------

